# From trees to forest



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have been checking out the flora of Colorado on Google in an attempt to make fitting plants and trees for my layout.
Here a picture of my test platform:










The board is a leftover section of crown molding from my daughter's house (very heavy duty foam that i can screw the trees into). The ground cover is SuperMoss® InstantGreen®. Anybody know if this can be used longterm on an indoor layout??
The desert sand is just spay paint.
The lefthand type of trees I wish to make for the logging area.
The birch tree will find a place in the village.
The ferns will be in the forest. The pink things are supposed to represent pink smartweed near the "water".
The tumbleweed and flowering red yuca in the drier areas.

Here a closeup.










More in progress.
Have a great day,
TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,

Found another desert plant that might look good - Ocotillo.











Thanks again to Hobby Lobby, pipe cleaners, coarse turf and a little paint, an addition to the testing board:










and a little closer:










Hope everyone had a good long weekend.

TOM


----------

